# Another new smaller 18 Panga on the market



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Andros boatworks backwater 18

http://www.androsboats.com/

possibilities abound


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I talked with him a couple of weeks ago and he was just finishing the molds. Going to try and swing by Friday if my return trip allows.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> Andros boatworks backwater 18
> 
> http://www.androsboats.com/
> 
> possibilities abound



did it say what I think it said? Less than $10k with a 4 stroke  [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

you will be surprised what these boats can do, if you have never been on one


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> you will be surprised what these boats can do, if you have never been on one


Beavis, you offerin to take me fishin on yours?

Ive always been interested in the whole versatility of a panga, I want to be able to fish the flats and the bridges!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

sure, give me some time to get it rigged right


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Im going to call them tomorrow and find out more of the details.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Basic boat sounds sweet. Got scared when I started playing with their option menu for the larger boats. Man do those things add up fast.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

cool...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I looked at this boat last weekend and it is the same price with or without the walk around cap. this but is larger then it looks. very nice but ain't no micro...


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I talked to the guy from Andros today, he called me after receiving my email. He told me the $10k is the boat and a 25 4 stroke, which I was told should run about 30mph. That is also for the skiff deck(the plainer one). He is going to call me back when they have the boat is ready and Im going to head down there for a test ride. Im guessing the boat, rigged like Id like it, would be around $15-16k. Not bad for an 18 ft flats skiff(Ive seen gheenoes that cost alot more than that!)


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess I should put mine on here since I titled this thread "another".  Mine is an 18 pangamarine skiff.  http://www.pangamarine.com/pangaskiff.html






























micro-offshore [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That two tone is the shit


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Where is the tiller handle extension?  How can I book a ride?

Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

> Where is the tiller handle extension?  How can I book a ride?
> 
> Joe



Give him an extension.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > Where is the tiller handle extension?    How can I book a ride?
> >
> > Joe
> 
> ...



I don't think he was planning on working that hard. ;D


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> > Where is the tiller handle extension?  How can I book a ride?
> >
> > Joe
> 
> ...


Seems like a tiller extension would be an appropriate trade for a ride.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I want one. Flats fishing in 6" of water in the morning and offshore spear fishing in the afternoon. Sweet rig, how is she on gas?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

> I want one. Flats fishing in 6" of water in the morning and offshore spear fishing in the afternoon. Sweet rig, how is she on gas?


Yeah, she'll float in 2" and take 4' chop at 50 mph. 

Ooooops, wrong thread. [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

These Panga's keep growing on me though.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Panga's are cooool.


I want one.




L.R.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

me too


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Slow down now y'all or they are gonna raise the price, and I want one too!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

So this has got me thinking, which is a scary thought in itself. I could use some input, Beavis could you let me know the basic details of your Panga? Cost of the package you have, PM that if you prefer, but performance is my guestion. I have a 19' Wellcraft center console with a 115 that specs say 35 mph, never verified, feels fast enough for me and the family.  It is actually an 18'r considering 12" is bow pulpit, not to mention the 17" platform on the stern lessens the cockpit space. Add in the center console, well you get the picture, Me, my wife and three kids tripping over each other like the keystone cops! Its a microskiff in disguise! 

Someone mentioned that the Panga looks big for an 18'r thats because of the fact that it is rolled edge and does not have any gunwale "empty" space or transom storage, which to me is wasted space, too small, and a pain to use. I really like the open space that it offers and would rather have easy access to everything over a "clean" look. 

I could not find the CG rating on the website, can you tell me what it is.

Have you had more than three people ride in yours? If so, how did it perform?

I'm guessing by the red glow on the rear bench and flotation/seat cushion that the fuel tank is not integral to the hull and is portable.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Let me see what I can answer for you, un-shore

Basic details of my panga? Cost?
18 foot panga skiff with added front deck, continental trailer, 50 TLDI tohatsu tiller, portable gas tank, and a battery to the total of right at 14 grand

Peformance?
35.2 mph is the fastest by gps I have had it. I will be messing with this number by adding a stainless prop and jackplate and tachometer to find the right combination for everything. With 3 200lb people in it we got between 30 and 32 mph depending on what direction we were heading in respect to the wind direction. I have had it in the ocean in 3-4 foots seas and it was not a problem. In getting to the ocean I had to go through a series of 6 foot waves and again it was no problem. Some very light spray because of the conditions, but no water came in the boat. In terms of the engine, the Yami 50 2smoke was very tempting as was the zuki 4 stroke 50. The yami seems to eat a little more gas than I preferred and the Zuki was just 1400 more than what I paid for the hatsu. Both the yami and zuki have longer tillers and better thought out tillers which could have been nice. The zuki would have been better in terms of not having to worry about carrying extra oil. To me, 4 stroke maintenance is fairly simple though.



Shallow water performance
The draft is right at about 8 inches and that is more at the bow because of the V. Near the transom, 6-7 inches. The boat actually poles pretty well. It is not a technical poling skiff but it can be poled with little effort. Because of th design of the hull it does have noise to it depending on the angle of the boat. The strakes that give it bouyancy also trap air and water and give it some noise. But even with that hull noise, the boat has still gotten on top of redfish before they spooked. So I can't say that is a downfall especially when people bonefish out of these boats in other places around the world and bonefish are pretty much some of the spokiest fish on the planet.

It does look big and I guess that is because it is so open. The main open section in the cockpit is a little over 5 feet wide and almost 11 feet from the rear bench seat to the front deck. The bench seat is kinda nice because I can pole it from back there and you can walk back and forth across it. The space behind the bench seat fits portable gas tanks quite nicely. I have one 12 gallon portable and I am going to get another for a total of 24 gallons that will fit nicely back there before needing more reseerve tanks. That will be for going farther offshore and is nice.

CG rating?
The CG rating is for 4 people and 800lbs. Honestly, I could probably easily take 6 people on this boat without the boat even knowing it. I have had 4 people but that is 2 adults and 2 kids. 

What is planned for the boat? I plan on getting 2 of the boat bean bags for the kids to expand the seating capabilities. I will also be putting some seadeck around on it. Also, i am planning on putting a combination poling platform/ rocket launcher setup so that I troll 4 lines.

Hope this helps, if you have any other questions just ask. I will get a picture posted here soon from an above view of the deck.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Beavis, that helps a lot, Thanks.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

the paddle on the deck right there is seven and a half feet long for size reference

lots of room


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks roomy! Still need a better idea of scale, could you lay 3 or 4 Playboy model wannabe's all over the deck. Be sure to include all their vital specifications!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Beavis, I think you have the biggest deck out there. It looks like you could even pitch A tent on your big deck.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Boy that boat is skiffy-looking. How is the windage? Draft? Noise?


----------

